# Ski rack, cargo box etc?



## Brownski

Since I’m no longer a pickup owner, I guess I need to determine how I’m going to be transporting my skis next winter. Seems like a cargo box is the best bet but they are also the most expensive option. What have you all tried? Anybody just bungee their skis directly onto the load bars? As crazy as it sounds, I’m now asking myself: why not?


----------



## chrsdipietro94@

I'm a cargo box guy. I have a Jeep Renegade. With the seats down it holds enough gear for an extended road trip. I also have a cage rack for strapping gear on the roof when the box is not in use. The box is super versatile. It's big enough to fit an extra bike, and provides good protection to all of your gear in all weather condition. You also get to flex your travel cred and gear lust with the obligatory sticker collection. Ski areas are on my left side... misc travel/gear on the right.


----------



## MarzNC

The primary reason I've read not to strap skis directly to a car roof is road dirt getting into bindings. For short drives, there are obviously people who do it. Buckmans is a ski shop in PA. They sell the Transpack Binding Protector.









Transpack Ski Bindings Cover


Transpack Ski Bindings Cover




www.buckmans.com


----------



## Benny Profane

Box. Best way to go. Effectively my ski storage all winter. My '02 Thule Vision holds four pair easily, and a snowboard on top of them for long hauls. And that one isn't the biggest. As mentioned above, you can use the larger, higher profile boxes for bike transport in warm weather. Equipment is protected from all sorts of road grime and the elements. I'm always astounded when I see skis mounted on vertical racks behind Jeeps and some cars. You just spent big bucks on your new skis and bindings and that's how you treat them? Good god, man. I know, some of them want to say, ha, I'm cool and I'm going skiing! No, you're not. The uncoolest is the snowboarder driving the large SUV that has enough room inside for two families, but they put their naked board up on the roof. Really? We're not impressed.

Downside is raising the overall height of the vehicle to the level that makes it impossible to use most parking garages and car washes. Then you have to have a spot to store it all summer. You dont want that thing up there if you dont need it.

Very very secure, too. Out of sight and out of mind. I have heard of only one stolen, and that was downtown Brooklyn at night. They had to saw through the bars that held it. Mine would require a crowbar and serious, loud time to break into. Not worth the bother, and easily caught.

If you dont already have a base bar system, putting a new box up there will run you close to 900 bucks. Yeah, ouch. Look for closeouts on cosmetic damaged boxes. You'll scratch it anyway.


----------



## Brownski

There is an off brand box I could pick up for about 300 that would do the trick. I guess that’s the smart move. Still,Would a $99 Ski rack be all the bad? I have cheap bags for them. How long would they last up on the roof do you think?


----------



## chrsdipietro94@

Benny Profane said:


> Downside is raising the overall height of the vehicle to the level that makes it impossible to use most parking garages and car washes. Then you have to have a spot to store it all summer. You dont want that thing up there if you dont need it.


Good point. I had to get a new garage door last year as result of the height increase... fortunately, the damage to the box was minimal and the garage door was 30yrs old.


----------



## jasonwx

I have a subie...no rack or box..put down a seat and put the bad boys in the car...I fit 3 pair along with boot bags and 3 pp including the driver..


----------



## Brownski

chrsdipietro94@ said:


> I'm a cargo box guy. I have a Jeep Renegade. With the seats down it holds enough gear for an extended road trip. I also have a cage rack for strapping gear on the roof when the box is not in use. The box is super versatile. It's big enough to fit an extra bike, and provides good protection to all of your gear in all weather condition. You also get to flex your travel cred and gear lust with the obligatory sticker collection. Ski areas are on my left side... misc travel/gear on the right.View attachment 3286


That is a monster. Has anybody ever slept in there?


----------



## Brownski

jasonwx said:


> I have a subie...no rack or box..put down a seat and put the bad boys in the car...I fit 3 pair along with boot bags and 3 pp including the driver..


I could probably get away with this. I guess I’ll need to test it out. The Impreza is pretty small


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Brownski said:


> I could probably get away with this. I guess I’ll need to test it out. The Impreza is pretty small



The Impreza is bigger than you think. Load skis diagonally with one seat down like Jason said. Your old school long boards will be a problem, but modern skis under 185 are no problemo. Then pile everything else on top. I put skis in a ski bag inside the car for long trips, keeps everything nice and organized. The box idea is also good if you don't travel light.


----------



## Benny Profane

jasonwx said:


> I have a subie...no rack or box..put down a seat and put the bad boys in the car...I fit 3 pair along with boot bags and 3 pp including trhe driver..



Problem with skis in the car is introducing moisture inside the car that creates frost INSIDE the windows in the morning. A remote starter can solve that problem. But, anyway, like I said, the box is winter long ski storage. Put them up there, don't think about it. Nice to arrive at the mountain with cold skis, too.


----------



## chrsdipietro94@

Brownski said:


> That is a monster. Has anybody ever slept in there?


It's possible, but probably a bit claustrophobic


----------



## jasonwx

Sick Bird Rider said:


> The Impreza is bigger than you think. Load skis diagonally with one seat down like Jason said. Your old school long boards will be a problem, but modern skis under 185 are no problemo. Then pile everything else on top. I put skis in a ski bag inside the car for long trips, keeps everything nice and organized. The box idea is also good if you don't travel light.



yep
i also bag all my skis...takes a extra min to bag and knock the snow off...
the roof box kills the gas mileage


----------



## Benny Profane

I wouldn't say kill. More like dent.


----------



## Peter Minde

My boards are in a bag, in a ski box. After dropping the coin to get them stoneground, that's the only way to go. If I'm day tripping somewhere, or traveling solo, they go inside the car. In a bag.


----------



## MiSkier

I have a 2019 Crosstrek and I have a 16 Cubic Foot Thule Pulse box. I can put 4 pairs of skis in it with no problem.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009NN4ZDS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## The UNHOLY

The new Thule boxes install with a twist, ratchet "system" - you can literally take the box on and off in 5 minutes. I have an old Thule box with brackets and bolts - if you put that on - you are using it for the season, very much a pain to take on and off.


----------



## Brownski

I ordered a sport rack 11 cu. ft box over the weekend. It’s long enough for my longest skis and I’m hoping the narrower profile will hurt my mpg a little less. If it fits next to my kayak rack I may use it for paddles, PFDs etc... Good price too.


----------



## Benny Profane

The UNHOLY said:


> The new Thule boxes install with a twist, ratchet "system" - you can literally take the box on and off in 5 minutes. I have an old Thule box with brackets and bolts - if you put that on - you are using it for the season, very much a pain to take on and off.



Yeah, I think of that lately every fall when I put the thing on. Nice new feature. I'll probably need a new one soon after nearly twenty years and a few repairs, but, not yet. Besides, there's some classic stickers up there I'd have to replace.

Don't be tempted to keep that thing on the rack all year. I did that for three years when I lived with zero storage space for it, and Ihad to saw the bolts off due to rust and corrosion when I sold that car. At least loosen up the bolts and zap the stuff up there with WD40 once a year, but grease is better. Thule is pretty good for replacement parts and locks on their site.


----------



## Warp daddy

jasonwx said:


> I have a subie...no rack or box..put down a seat and put the bad boys in the car...I fit 3 pair along with boot bags and 3 pp including the driver..


----------



## Warp daddy

This ^^^^^^^^


----------



## MiSkier

The UNHOLY said:


> The new Thule boxes install with a twist, ratchet "system" - you can literally take the box on and off in 5 minutes. I have an old Thule box with brackets and bolts - if you put that on - you are using it for the season, very much a pain to take on and off.


My Thule box has the twist system and it makes it so easy to install and take the box off.


----------



## Harvey

After decades as a Thule customer, for the first time, I felt hosed by them. I feel like the customer service is gone.

Maybe 3 years ago I bought an aero bar, basically had to buy all attachments, everything new. The bar was $550 but it was quiet and you could leave it on all the time with no noticeable mileage penalty.

I didn't buy the attachments right away, that shit is expensive. Next I bought the boat carrier, pretty cheap and I needed it.

They following year I went to get a rooftop bike rack. No shit, barely 15 months later, there was no bike carrier made that fit my bar. When I called them they recommended I slice open the rubber gasket with an exacto. WTF.

I was surprised to learn that they just don't care. The old Thule engineered the hell out of things and stood behind it.

</rant>


----------



## Brownski

Did you try Etrailer.com?


----------



## gorgonzola

shit's so expensive... i resent having to pay so much to haul already expensive stuff. I usually get everything used off of ebay, CL, etc. Current bike tray was trash picked


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> Did you try Etrailer.com?



No I prefer the /rant 

I will replace the freakin bar and buy the dam bike thing.


----------



## marcski

Skis stay inside the car. Wife and kids go on the roof if we need more room.


----------



## Brownski

Harv
Shop around a little. I’d bet money you can find the old style bike carrier for sale someplace. If not that, then an off brand that will be compatible.


----------



## Brownski

Etrailer actually has a whole category for bike racks that fit aero bars


https://www.etrailer.com/dept-pg-Roof_Bike_Racks-pc-Aero_Bars.aspx


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Harvey said:


> After decades as a Thule customer, for the first time, I felt hosed by them. I feel like the customer service is gone.
> 
> Maybe 3 years ago I bought an aero bar, basically had to buy all attachments, everything new. The bar was $550 but it was quiet and you could leave it on all the time with no noticeable mileage penalty.
> 
> I didn't buy the attachments right away, that shit is expensive. Next I bought the boat carrier, pretty cheap and I needed it.
> 
> They following year I went to get a rooftop bike rack. No shit, barely 15 months later, there was no bike carrier made that fit my bar. When I called them they recommended I slice open the rubber gasket with an exacto. WTF.
> 
> I was surprised to learn that they just don't care. The old Thule engineered the hell out of things and stood behind it.
> 
> </rant>


If you're still looking for Thule parts, maybe try a Volvo dealer. I bought my kayak rack and attachments from the dealer. It's Thule stuff white labeled as Volvo.


----------



## LostCosmonaut

For what it's worth, I've got a 2009 Impreza, and both my 177 and 152 cm skis fit inside with the back seats folded down and the skis placed diagonal.


----------



## Brownski

LostCosmonaut said:


> For what it's worth, I've got a 2009 Impreza, and both my 177 and 152 cm skis fit inside with the back seats folded down and the skis placed diagonal.


Thanks. Not sure my 195s would make it though. 
Box arrived last night. I’m gonna play around with it this afternoon


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> Box arrived last night. I’m gonna play around with it this afternoon



Pics!


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> Pics!



I figure it’s good for 3-4 sets of skis. The K2s fit no problem.


----------



## Harvey

That looks primo, nice ride.


----------



## Benny Profane

Brownski said:


> I figure it’s good for 3-4 sets of skis. The K2s fit no problem.
> 
> View attachment 4422
> View attachment 4423



I went to Home Depot and got a few nice thick doormats as a floor, or base inside mine, and then I use a few cheap Mexican blankets I bought in Tijuana a long time ago as cushioning material in between the skis and bindings. Its worked for years. Just wash those blankets every now and then. Kinda funky after a while.

That top picture should be a lesson to all considering owning a box. Make sure the hatchback opens without hitting it.

Oh, and another thing, which is pretty important. Never grab the edge of the bottom "tub" when putting skis up there or getting them out or just to look inside. You will crack the plastic, especially as it ages. Trust me, I've learned the hard way. If that happens, epoxy and Gorilla tape do the trick.


----------



## Brownski

I was thinking I would want to put some kind of blanket down, both for padding and noise mitigation. I have to say the wind noise on the test drive yesterday was very manageable, almost nonexistent. I think I’m gonna be very happy with it.


----------



## Benny Profane

You're lucky with the wind noise. I had to buy the little fairing for my new rack to eliminate that. The square bars can be pretty noisy.


----------



## MiSkier

I have the basically the same car. With my box on I get 2-5 MPG less. 2 MPG if there is very little or no head wind, 5 MPG less if there is a strong head wind.


----------



## x10003q

I use towels for lining my box and wrapping the skiis. They are easy to deal with and are used to wipe down the skis.
Also, love Ted's Fish Fry!


----------



## Benny Profane

That looks damn good right about now.


----------



## JTG

We’ve been using a rooftop box for years, we are on our second Thule.

One word of caution, seeing your picture. Beware the key! Our first Thule had a lock and key that looked a lot like yours. We broke a key off in the lock once. Fortunately Thule boxes (at least the ones we’ve had) open from both sides, so it wasn’t a huge problem. Along with a much easier quick mount system, our current Thule has some beefy keys.

With rooftop boxes I’m a firm believer that size matters. You want length and girth! I think ours is only 16 cu.ft., but it fits everything we need, for any season. I’ve had as many a 7 pairs of skis in there in the winter, and up to 6 beach chairs with other beach paraphernalia for the summer.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

I feel like OP has already purchased their rack, but I really like the Thule Alpine XT. Long and wide to fit a ton of skis, but still low and sleek looking. I've never measured it, but I would assume it has less of an impact on gas mileage then those taller boxes. I was able to get mine in white and looks very sleek on my blue alltrack.

Pro Tip - I put some shelf liners and towels on the bottom of the box so the skis don't sit in melted water while being stored


----------



## Harvey

TheGreatAbyss said:


> I really like the Thule Alpine XT.



That's the one I have my eye on too.


----------



## Peter Minde

Brownski said:


> I figure it’s good for 3-4 sets of skis. The K2s fit no problem.
> 
> View attachment 4422
> View attachment 4423



Nice. One of the frustrating things about Outback / Legacy, with each succeeding vehicle, the tailgate opened less and less as Subie fixed the location of crossbars. It's an issue when you're loading 210 cm skis. Happily the box mounts great on my TDI Sportwagen.


----------



## Brownski

I loaded up the box with paddling gear over the weekend without putting down any padding and it did not make a ton of noise, at least not that I could hear from the driver’s seat.


----------



## Brownski

I’ve left it up since mounting it to see how it affects things. The noise is definitely more noticeable at real highway speeds but still not too bad. I think the mileage penalty is about 2 mpg


----------



## erheaume

chrsdipietro94@ said:


> I'm a cargo box guy. I have a Jeep Renegade. With the seats down it holds enough gear for an extended road trip. I also have a cage rack for strapping gear on the roof when the box is not in use. The box is super versatile. It's big enough to fit an extra bike, and provides good protection to all of your gear in all weather condition. You also get to flex your travel cred and gear lust with the obligatory sticker collection. Ski areas are on my left side... misc travel/gear on the right.
> 
> View attachment 3286


How do you get the stickers to stay and weather the elements?


----------



## Brownski

erheaume said:


> How do you get the stickers to stay and weather the elements?


apply them while dry; get all the bubbles out and make sure the edges are tight.


----------



## Brownski




----------



## tirolski

@Brownski Ya could live in this. Just gotta buy it within the next day at Bring a Trailer.








No Reserve: 2017 Borderland Outpost Trailer


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2017 Borderland Outpost Trailer at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #76,175.




bringatrailer.com


----------

